# Bath Bombs V Bath Fizzies



## SunshineGirl (Mar 20, 2015)

I was on BB site today. and i just noticed they had a bath bomb kit and a bath fizzie kit. i was wondering what is the difference between the two?


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 20, 2015)

SunshineGirl said:


> I was on BB site today. and i just noticed they had a bath bomb kit and a bath fizzie kit. i was wondering what is the difference between the two?



Bath bombs usually contain some oils or butters and are larger, bath fizziness are usually smaller and contain little or no oil. Some people (wrongly IMHO ) use the names interchangeably.


----------



## SunshineGirl (Mar 20, 2015)

Dorymae thanks for clearing that up for me. I figured there had to be a difference. i agree with your 100% on the wrong use of the terms. I ordered the bombs and im glad that's the one i got it will fit fine with my line. thanks for the info


----------

